# David Gilmour Barn Jam



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Lately I have been playing my lap steel a lot. As I was Googling "One of These Days" this came up. I know DG is not everyone's cup of tea here but IMHO he really shines on this.

YMMV....

[video=youtube;naQLZSjBfsE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naQLZSjBfsE[/video]


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I think DG is everyone's cup of tea. 

Great video, thanks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Very nice. And, yeah, I like tea.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'll take an earl grey with a slide of Gilmore.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

One of my favourite players.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The amazing things is that you can still hear his style come through on this.

Another interesting thing to note is that it takes away a lot of the subtle things you usually hear him do on guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Unlike any barn jam I've been to 

He's just awesome, in fact they all are.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Holy crap that guy can play! The rest of them are right on it too. Thanks for posting!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

[QUOTE

He's just awesome, in fact they all are.[/QUOTE]

Yeah....they all were spot on. Nice to see Richard Wright (RIP) playing too.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that was good!


----------

